# Networking >  network tcp/ip

## dvdollers

Hi all, I want to know How can I access one cline machine to another client machne or server without given user name and password..........pls. rply for best software or solution....

----------


## rakeshkumar245

Add the User in Local Admiistrator group.....

----------

